# Advise to get my homers flying



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

I have 11 white homing pigeons 8-12 weeks old. I think they think homing pigeons are supposed to stay home! I have trapped trained them to a food can whistle. It works great and they respond promptly in the coop and in the holding cage outside the trap. BUT when I let them out, they fly approximately 12 feet to the roof of my house and lounge around for hours! They will fly back and forth to the roof of their coop and may on occasion fly in a circle above my house. If I withhold their food, like I did to train them, they just want to turn right around and trap back to be fed. If I skip one feeding, they are not hungry enough, obviously, to come when called. I also know to not feed any that do not respond and trap up. Tonight some have missed last nights meal, this morning and tonight's. We'll see what the morning brings. How long can I hold their food without causing them harm? I just hate this!
Advice on if I should drive them down the street and release so that they have to fly or wait until they venture out on their own some before I start releasing away from my house. I don't have all day, seven days a week to wait on them to return to their coop. I have released a different times a day and that doesn't seem to matter. 
This has been going on 2-3 weeks. I do not plan on racing my pigeons, thank goodness! But I am hoping to train them for weddings and funerals if I can get them off their tail feathers!
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

christispigeons said:


> I have 11 white homing pigeons 8-12 weeks old. I think they think homing pigeons are supposed to stay home! I have trapped trained them to a food can whistle. It works great and they respond promptly in the coop and in the holding cage outside the trap. BUT when I let them out, they fly approximately 12 feet to the roof of my house and lounge around for hours! They will fly back and forth to the roof of their coop and may on occasion fly in a circle above my house. If I withhold their food, like I did to train them, they just want to turn right around and trap back to be fed. If I skip one feeding, they are not hungry enough, obviously, to come when called. I also know to not feed any that do not respond and trap up. Tonight some have missed last nights meal, this morning and tonight's. We'll see what the morning brings. How long can I hold their food without causing them harm? I just hate this!
> Advice on if I should drive them down the street and release so that they have to fly or wait until they venture out on their own some before I start releasing away from my house. I don't have all day, seven days a week to wait on them to return to their coop. I have released a different times a day and that doesn't seem to matter.
> This has been going on 2-3 weeks. I do not plan on racing my pigeons, thank goodness! But I am hoping to train them for weddings and funerals if I can get them off their tail feathers!
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Birds that young don't flock Or fly much but are just figuring out what is what as they don't have mature ones to follow, they need to eat and keep weight on. Don't be in a hurry they are just still babies. Three months out letting them do what they want should get them more savvy. Being spooked by a predator can get them flying well and learning defense behavior. Mine fly as a flock when a predator is spotted, but usually they lounge around and fly for fun in twos or pairs, some venture a bit others don't. Racing pigeons are different int that they usually do route but they are different in their breeding and energy than homers bred for color. Give them three months time out then you may want to wait till next spring to train their muscles away from the loft as Hawks are pretty bad in the winter. Only 11 birds can become half that many in no time.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

Thank you so much for your advise! I will be glad to relax on their flying. Something did spook them about a week ago and they suddenly flew high above the house. I lost one that day and have been very nervous every time I let them out since then. This is also why their regression on coming when I call and shake the food bucket worries me. Any tips on beginning that process again? Releasing them hungry isn't working anymore. And don't worry about them being too thin. They are fat and sassy! I will post a few pictures soon. I know people like seeing pictures as much as I do.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

They think they are lounge lizards! This is them just hanging out and not trapping when called. Just when they feel like it or the sun falls.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

More pictures.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Beautiful birds! Have patience with them and eventually their flying insticnts will kick in and they'll start flying as a flock . I have all kinds of rare colors and patterns as well as a few whites and they all love to fly. I never chase them up because they have to think of their home as a place of safety.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

Every time I let them out, they stick close together. Only one will occasionally leave the others to return to the coop. Getting them to come when called is my biggest concern. As for flying, I am not ready yet so all of this advise is good news to me!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't call mine any longer , they already know how to get In per the trap training, so I just let them come and go and leave food in the loft for them. They all come in at dusk. As far as flying when first let out they will get up and fly in a circle around the property and land then rest and then pairs fly off and come back, sometimes they get up and circle again, but they do sit on the roof, which is fine because they are not race birds. They do their impressive flying when a hawk is spotted its quite impressive, sometimes I can barely see them in the sky they go so high up. Good luck with them they are nice looking. At this point don't expect allot and just sit in your lawn chair and sip some ice tea and watch them..

Ps. If you breed from these birds the good news is their young won't need to be trap trained , they just learn from the elders.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

Thank you so much! These first 11 have the trap training down. I just worry about cats and would really like them to return when fed so I can safely tuck them away when I can't be there to watch them. I can't wait till "I" can allow myself to just relax and enjoy them. When they are on the roof, when one flys to a different side or are of the roof, they all follow. So I am hoping this bonded behavior continues. 
You had said to wait until spring to begin releasing them away from my property? How do you train your birds for this process? 
I have a lot to look forward to this spring; allowing them to have babies and to begin their training to work towards releases for weddings and funerals. 
In the meantime, I will just get a big glass of ice tea (with lemon) and watch from my lawn chair! Thank you!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

They are homing pigeons /race birds. They should be in the sky flying. Sitting around and sitting your house. They will learn BAD habits. At there age. They should at least be flying around the loft. And a few could route out. THERE is no difference in a race bird and homing pigeon. Just the lesser became that way because people failed to train and select there birds. DO NOT feed beforeethere release. try jumping them up a ball a water bottle with water in it or basket them and take them upo to 1/2 a block from the loft. BUT i prefured jumping them up. evven louda hand claps. They need to hit the sky.. After they get used to flying they will route a bit. And will want to fly instead of sit. Pigeons take a little work To get them going Not much but some motivation at first. If they get much older they may fly to far and get lost. I know several who just raise the birds Do not work them and select them as well. But with work traing and selection they get home from the distance. I did not say any of this to counter anybodies. Suggestions. But getting the birds flying is what birds is what birds do


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

What do you mean "jumping them up a ball or a water bottle with water in it?" I am interested in any advice or suggestions others have and have used training their birds. I appreciate the input and knowledge. In life we all have to agree to disagree, respect each others difference of opinions and choose what is the best way for ourselves. In this, the most knowledge we can gain will only make our choices the best for us. So thank you to anyone who gives me their opinion and what has worked for them. I truly do appreciate your time and suggestions to help educate me!


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I like this: "I never chase them up because they have to think of their home as a place of safety." 
Since you have more than one bird, pick two birds and have fun experiencing with training. Fe: road train those two only. 
Jumping them up is contradicting idea, but there is some benefit in it, i think. Fe: i used to think that if they sit around then they will get lazy and when the BOPs show up, them will be sitting ducts. So there is definatley truth in that. Therefore, some people use a training/ viewing cage for the youngsters for a short time. They just sit there untill sunset and get called in to eat and sleep.
On the other hand if we let them sit in the open and then spook them: aka: Jumping up, throwing things at them, or loud noises can mean get away from here in pigeon language. So they will, and go hang out somewhere quiet= Bad idea, because they may be out of site/view. 
For me, the major contributing factor when it comes to the young ones is the BOP/ hawk/falcon. If they do not get eaten, then there is 99 percent chance of them returning happy. 
You may read in racing pigeon books that letting pigeons forage in the yard is not allowed because they pick up parasites, and is bad for racing. These homers are bred to love their home. So in conclusion, i have adopted the not spooking the young/new birds method. It is not a 100% guarantee that they wont be picked up in the air, but i do use the spooking method for the trained birds and only rarely. Because i like my birds to stay by my side when the hungry ones/ hawks show up suddenly, instead of flying into the horizon, never to be seen again possibly. They have learned to dive into their houses when the hawk comes, and if i am there, i chase the hungry one away without scaring my birds at the same time. 
I used to spook my birds to get them flying because that is what every one was doing. This is still done but the environment is different and different breeds need different training to be successful with their surrounding. 
Also, I am going to color one of my whites green and see how long she makes it. Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why would you color her green to make her stand out? Just makes it easier for a hawk to focus in on her.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

Jay, I think she means, by coloring one green, to do the opposite for the bird to blend in since white shows up so well.
Thanks for the advice hamlet.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I had no idea on training the birds but nice to see that training is going on well  
All the best Christispigeon


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

How old of birds are you talking about? I would load them up and take them 2 or 3 blocks away and release them and then add a couple more blocks after that. That should get them jump started.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I just reread your original post. If they are only 8 weeks old forget what I said in my previous post. They are to young.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

christispigeons said:


> Jay, I think she means, by coloring one green, to do the opposite for the bird to blend in since white shows up so well.
> Thanks for the advice hamlet.



But if the one is green, then he would stand out from the others. A hawk will pick one that stands out so that he can focus on it and zoom down on him. So he should then be the target, unless they were all green.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

beatlemike, how old would you recommend to start the training of loading them up and taking them 2-3 blocks away to release? I know they are too young now, but what are do you start yours? Remember, all mine are new and no older birds to train them or follow.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Christispigeons,
Beautiful immaculate looking birds you've got !!!
I haven't read the thread so sorry if I'm reapeating something. Now that you're birds are settled to your loft you need to discipline them. They early you do that more easy you can accomplish it before your birds inculcate loitering and wandering in them.
Also hawks and other predators will visit your property again and again if you let your birds roam around for long. White birds are like beacons to them. Once they catch a bird they won't leave your birds alone.

You can let them out twice daily in mornings and evenings. Hope you don't keep feed in the loft 24/7,only keep feeders in for 10 mins twice daily. Rest of the time they shall have access to grit and water only.
Let them out and flag them and make them take off so they fly up. But don't over push them. They will start to fly as an organised unit after few days if you fly them all at the same time only keeping 2 birds back to lure them if needed. Don't let them sit around your property when they come back. Call them to trap them back as fast as you can. They may not respond immediately for first few days but as you train them they will learn the routine and what you want them to do. It may sound hard work to do but the birds will comply after being trained for a couple of days. Once they learn to fly out as a unit, route on their own, come back and trap immediately, you can pack them and take them down the road and release them for them to home back.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Your pigeons must understand one thing that loft is the place where they get what they need for living and its the only place safe for them or they won't home immediately back to loft when released at distances cuz they'll have habit of wandering if you let them sit around your property.

Fanciers who race will tell you that its good for your birds when you tell them you have ybs only and no adult birds to lead them. YBs can be flown in their own units. If one's birds are not of good bloodline the chances of losing them are high when his ybs route with old birds as they can't put up with old birds' endurance and speed. Whereas a team of ybs will learn to fly and route at their own pace of learning as they mature.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

They are stay as a unit when out now. BUT their problem is they do not come back when called. They love to lounge on the top of my house. So what would you advise to get them to come back when called and how long to allow them out before I call them back? I only feed them 2 times a day for 10 minutes. 

Originally, before I started letting them out, they would not come down off their perches when fed till I walked away. So I made them come down to the loft ground while shaking the can and those that didn't come, didn't get fed. 

After they all responded to this. I put them in a cage, attached to the trap and did the same thing (shaking can) until they all responded. 

After they learned this, I then began letting them out. But they don't respond...until they want to. So I withheld their dinner. Two came and ate the others didn't get to eat because they didn't come when called.
The next morning I let them out again. None came back when called. I pulled the food. 

In the evening I released them again, three came back when called. 
Frustrated, but not wanting to harm my birds, I then kept them in for a few days and gave them electrolytes/vitamin water and fed 2 times a day for 10 minutes. N

Now I am trying again and they are still not responding right away. It is taking them up to 30 minutes to trap. Besides that they are want to scratch around on the ground before going in. This will make them cat food. 

I was thinking I would get them comfortable for a week or so coming and going. Learning the immediate area and allowing them to enjoy this process. Then I will start with withholding the food again, releasing them hungry by skipping a days food and begin the process again.

Any advice?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. 
@ christiespigeon: Can white pigeons be deaf like some white dogs? Maybe try a yellow container for a feed can so the yellow may attract their eyes, just incase they can't hear. 
Sound like you have a plan. Be sure that they have grit in the loft and a salt lick too so they don't look for minerals on the ground. Introduce them to rabbit pellets. This may help them not look for greens on the ground and will keep them thin. 
About the green color: Both Jay 3 and Christiespigeon are correct. Because i have only one white bird left and in Christies's case: that move may be counterproductive like Jay 3 said. My whites did not get cut down to one, i just was gifted one white one out of many. Thank you.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

hamlet - oh mine can hear me, they are not deaf! They are just disobedient teenagers in need of discipline....like any other teenager! 
I don't have a salt lick. I will get one. In front of the cage where they are scratching like chickens is only dirt. So they are not looking for greens. They are looking for possible food that might have been dropped or rolled out of coop during feeding. So I know they are hungry. When I start the calling process strongly again. They will be more hungry. a whole day hungry again. 

This morning I did not let them out like I normally do for their little outing due to not being able to lock in the cat. When I went out to feed them and shake the can, they didn't come down to eat then either. So I pulled the food and they didn't get feed. As I walked away they all jumped down to the floor and watched me through the screen door like "Hey, wait a minute, you didn't feed us!"


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They don't come down when you are there? They need to get more used to you. Maybe that is partly why they don't come in when you call. Can you spend more time with them so that they don't mind coming to you? Hand feed them treats and get them used to you being there. Stay there in the loft till they do eat. Don't put down the feed and leave. Sit down and stay there till they come down and eat. Then stay there while they eat. They need to get used to that.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

OK Jay. I am off work tomorrow and Monday so I will spend lots of time out there besides what I normally do. I will also get some peanuts tomorrow. Raw right? *What other treats can I get at a regular store? *They like Romaine lettuce, not apples.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes unsalted raw peanuts and I think they like to have safflower seeds as well for the treats.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

Thanks Kitty! I knew you would know and be the first to respond. Your the nurturing soul on Pigeon Talk!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks Christispigeon  
I am happy too with your intentions to train your birds for comforting others. I appreciate as you think for others pleasure.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They probably won't bother with the peanuts, as they don't know what they are, and won't recognize them as food. I chop them and mix them in their feed for a while so that they will eventually try them. Once they do, they love them. Even the wild birds around here all love them. But I give them chopped, not whole.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just stay there till they eat. Eventually they will come down to eat. Move away as much as you can, then after they come down to that, then move it a little closer. Eventually they will eat from your hand.
How big is your loft? Forgot.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

4 x 7. They didn't trap back this morning, so I pulled the feed. I them went back in and threw a couple pieces of food and got the more curious ones to come closer. We did this for a few minutes with me dropping the food closer and closer to me. One piece at a time. Competition works best! Eventually one ate out of my hand. Then I had 8 out of 10 competing for the food in my hand.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Great!!!! They are coming to track.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Mine love yellow corn while others say their pigeons aren't fond of it. Mine also like sorgham a lot. Sly, your pigeons may prefer one or two types of grains over the others. That's what you can use as treats.
Peanuts is what they like the most once they get used to eat them, christispigeons. But its a great progress that your pigeons came down to eat from you. Go on!!!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jass, I don't know why my pigeons can't eat corns, for them corns seem larger, they just pick and drop 
Peanuts, I tried chopped but they leave, to give them a taste I gave them in mouth too but again when given in feed dish mixed with grains they leave. How do you give them these corns and peanuts and even peas??

I would think Indian pigeons don't like things...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> Jass, I don't know why my pigeons can't eat corns, for them corns seem larger, they just pick and drop
> Peanuts, I tried chopped but they leave, to give them a taste I gave them in mouth too but again when given in feed dish mixed with grains they leave. How do you give them these corns and peanuts and even peas??
> 
> I would think Indian pigeons don't like things...


You have to keep mixing the chopped peanuts in with the feed. They won't eat them at first, as they don't recognize them as feed. After a while they will try them, but it takes time.

As far as corn, some of mine don't like it either, as it is too large, but they love cracked corn.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hmm I try and will keep trying. 
Corns I have bought smaller ones which are grown locally here in the city, these are very small.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

Mine didn't like corn in the beginning. I think it was hard for them to each when they were younger. Now its the first thing gone in the feed mix. 
I got some peanuts today and chopped them up to smaller pieces. I went into the coop again and tossed one little piece at a time. Again, competition .... They would pick up a piece and then drop it, Another would pick it up and drop it. They kept playing this game. They all got involved in this little game. I left and came back about 10 minutes later and the few pieces, probably about 10, were gone. I will experiment with some of the other things you have mentioned too. Is there a list of what is harmful to pigeons?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Excess of fat or protein may be harmful for them, cwebster's pigeon Phoebe faced complications due to excess fat probably due to peanuts. Same is with protein. Everything should be mixed in a proper ratio needed.
People may guide on the list of harmful things, I don't know them yet


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

christispigeons said:


> They are stay as a unit when out now. BUT their problem is they do not come back when called. They love to lounge on the top of my house. So what would you advise to get them to come back when called and how long to allow them out before I call them back? I only feed them 2 times a day for 10 minutes.
> 
> Originally, before I started letting them out, they would not come down off their perches when fed till I walked away. So I made them come down to the loft ground while shaking the can and those that didn't come, didn't get fed.
> 
> ...


I hope you feed at around 8am in the morning and aren't overfeeding them that they don't come down to feed in the evening.

Yeah! This is what we need to deal with patience. We can't instruct them but guide them into the coop with a long stick. Slowly they understand and become habitual of the regime. If you don't disturb them and dont guide them into coop they will develop the habit of sitting over the roooftops. Then they become hard to manage. But if you don't let them sit there in peace they will get the message soon that they can't hang around here. For first couple of days you will have to do some (hard) work but then they will learn it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Repeat, I know they are not race birds, so they don't have to be so strict with these. 
As far as road experience, you get a release crate or basket, put them in it go a short distance for the first few times. Like across the yard or street. Then go out from there and hit one mile, the go 5 then 10 and then 20, if you have not lost any from 20 then they are savvy and in shape , I would say your good to 50, but I would not go over that for white release birds.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

kiddy said:


> Jass, I don't know why my pigeons can't eat corns, for them corns seem larger, they just pick and drop
> Peanuts, I tried chopped but they leave, to give them a taste I gave them in mouth too but again when given in feed dish mixed with grains they leave. How do you give them these corns and peanuts and even peas??
> 
> I would think Indian pigeons don't like things...


Indian pigeons too eat all the things I had a homer cock who would swallow a soaked almond whole. And funny, whenever he saw peeled off garlic cloves he would swallow the cloves in disguise of almonds.
They can swallow corn easily if they mean it. In evening when they haven't been fed after morning, spill the item in front of them when they're waiting for feed eagerly. They may not eat it but will try to pick it. After some days they will become familiar with it and eventually start to eat it. Mixing it in feedmix also help them to understand it as an eatable thing. Pigeons taste feed by their crop. Once they like the taste they eat it like crazy.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Indian pigeons too eat all the things I had a homer cock who would swallow a soaked almond whole. And funny, whenever he saw peeled off garlic cloves he would swallow the cloves in disguise of almonds.
> They can swallow corn easily if they mean it. In evening when they haven't been fed after morning, spill the item in front of them when they're waiting for feed eagerly. They may not eat it but will try to pick it. After some days they will become familiar with it and eventually start to eat it. Mixing it in feedmix also help them to understand it as an eatable thing. Pigeons taste feed by their crop. Once they like the taste they eat it like crazy.


Oh wow, good idea, they do wait for me in evening, I can read their faces when they see me and my hands whenever I pass by them, so sure I am going to try at that time. Thanks for the advice. 
And yes that almonds eating is very surprising for me as these are too large in comparison to their beaks but I believe in exceptions so I believe he was an exceptional case eating whole almonds


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

This morning when I let them out, they flew to my roof. I went in the house to get ready for an appointment. When I cam back out to check on them 15 minutes later, I could see 4 on the roof. As I looked to the sky I saw a group of 8 flying big circles. They would fly way off and I wouldn't see them for a few minutes. Then there they would come again. They were very high and it was hard to see who the extra 2 were that were flying with them. These 8 flew for about an hour and then came back without the 2 new friends and joined up with the 4 on the rood. They all 10 came down to peck on the ground in front of the coop. I whistle and shook the grain can while placing the feeder in the coop and they all immediately trapped up and started eating! Success finally!!! I got so exciting I ran in to text my husband the good news. Later in the day, after the appointment I realized I forgot and left the food in the coop! So no flying tonight darn it!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey kiddy,
Have you ever felt a pure bred racing homer in hands? They are big, bulky, strong and almost thrice heavy than a common Indian HighFlyer...


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

christispigeons said:


> This morning when I let them out, they flew to my roof. I went in the house to get ready for an appointment. When I cam back out to check on them 15 minutes later, I could see 4 on the roof. As I looked to the sky I saw a group of 8 flying big circles. They would fly way off and I wouldn't see them for a few minutes. Then there they would come again. They were very high and it was hard to see who the extra 2 were that were flying with them. These 8 flew for about an hour and then came back without the 2 new friends and joined up with the 4 on the rood. They all 10 came down to peck on the ground in front of the coop. I whistle and shook the grain can while placing the feeder in the coop and they all immediately trapped up and started eating! Success finally!!! I got so exciting I ran in to text my husband the good news. Later in the day, after the appointment I realized I forgot and left the food in the coop! So no flying tonight darn it!


Yeah! That's really fantastic. Really good progress. Repeat it for a couple of days and as days pass they will be trained.
Its really nice that they can fly that well. You have quality birds at hands. They can turn your release business into success. Push them all to fly with a flag and then call them in after they land. This way they will get needed exercise and training. Don't let them pick around at ground. They may ingest worm eggs / bacteria / germs.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

christispigeons said:


> This morning when I let them out, they flew to my roof. I went in the house to get ready for an appointment. When I cam back out to check on them 15 minutes later, I could see 4 on the roof. As I looked to the sky I saw a group of 8 flying big circles. They would fly way off and I wouldn't see them for a few minutes. Then there they would come again. They were very high and it was hard to see who the extra 2 were that were flying with them. These 8 flew for about an hour and then came back without the 2 new friends and joined up with the 4 on the rood. They all 10 came down to peck on the ground in front of the coop. I whistle and shook the grain can while placing the feeder in the coop and they all immediately trapped up and started eating! Success finally!!! I got so exciting I ran in to text my husband the good news. Later in the day, after the appointment I realized I forgot and left the food in the coop! So no flying tonight darn it!


You could of flown them. Open up the loft and just let them out. Put their second feeding in the feeder and they will go in and out at will, they will return at dusk, no need to call at that point. They know what youre call means but you don't have to use it in the afternoon if you don't want to, they will go in to roost.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Hey kiddy,
> Have you ever felt a pure bred racing homer in hands? They are big, bulky, strong and almost thrice heavy than a common Indian HighFlyer...


No, I have never even seen them in real but I see their several pics online and so I have started recognising them now. my cock is quite bulky and strong but you said he is a high flyer and he has rehomed too so he must not be a homer. I wish to keep homers as I like their homing quality but I will only have them when I live in my own home so they never need to be rehomed and don't bear stress of being imprisoned life long.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

My birds are LOVING flying. They go out for 30 - 45 minutes, making big loops around the are. Sometimes I don't see them for up to 5 minutes and then they fly overhead again. Still not always good about coming in off the roof unless really hungry. But they are coming in 50% of the time. So I feel much better. I can't leave them out to come and go at their own will due cats and my work schedule. When they don't come in when called, I wait 16-30 minutes and try again. If they still don't I pull the food. Then when they do come in, I take my stool and go sit in the coop and work at training them to trust me and eat out of my hand. Then the next meal they are hungry enough to trap back after flying. So we are all learning!
The other day a ring neck dove that showed up outside my house almost 2 years ago the day after my father died looking in my window, (and I know it was no coincidence) was sitting out on the coop with them after flying. So I know dad is smiling down at my new adventure. 
It has been a good week!
By the way, those two sitting on the roof watching the other 8 fly are my cautious 2. They just let the others make a few loops to find out it is OK then off they go with the others.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow, just loved to see them flying so high and well.i want to fly mine ones as well but I am really afraid of losing them so I don't 
Fantastic training Christispigeon and you get 5 out 5 being such a nice bird trainer.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Doing great! They look good.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing pics Christispigeons. So finally things are falling into line. Your birds look great flying. I'm sure you must be thrilled everytime you watch them fly.
Once they start to route they're ready to be packed, driven away and let go from distances starting from few miles. Then you can breed those birds come spring which prove themselves promising.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

What do you mean by route? They are flying huge loops in all directions. They disappear from site for 5-10 minutes so I know they are covering a wide area all around me.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

When flying as a unit, birds go far away where you can't see them and they don't come back for 15-45 mins(usually) is called routing. When birds route on their own they discover the area and make a map of it and point some landmarks in their minds which helps them to know the region better and locate their loft when we release them from distances.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for explaining. I think that is what they are doing each morning. I will keep doing this for another week. Then I think I will take them out. How far for the first time? I want to get them flying as much as possible because after Aug, dove season starts  then winter and hawks will start after that. I feel bad they will be caged up for so long.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't rush them, or you will lose some.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

You have young birds to deal with and there are no old birds to lead them. That is the concern. But your team of ybs looks good. Observe them for another week and see how confident they get. If they start to route long on their own then they can be taken without any worry for a few miles toss. Jay3 has a point. Fly them twice daily not more than it. Cuz' that'll be over pushing. They may wear out and lose weight. Hope you're giving them calcium, vitamins and ACV weekly in drinking water so they stay in shape.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

I have been letting them out in the mornings and my husband in the evenings. I watch them as they "route" flying over a wide area of out little city. They are getting their mapping of the area.
Tonight when I came home, mu husband told me two didn't come back tonight. He feels so bad. I told him those birds know where they live. I am sure something spooked them and they hunkered down somewhere when the sunset. I will bet they come back tomorrow. They have flown enough now to find their way home.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hope they both return in morning soon. pls do update us about them.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

They were not out in the coop or by it when I went out this morning. I let the pigeons out for their morning flight and was hoping as they did their big loops over our little town they other two would return with them. But they didn't. Usually they fly for 45 minutes each morning. Today they only flew for about 10 and then came back and landed and didn't take off again. So not sure if this could possibly mean that something happened when they were out last evening and are now spooked. They didn't seem to hesitate to take off on their morning flight. I will obviously never know but sure hope these two males from my first 6 I got return.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Could be a predator attack and they scared off and flew and couldn't return and may return in few days or may be taken away by predator and so remaining these too are scared of flying. But if predator was one why two are missing. Me too hope as you do that they return soon and join the flock. Why worries are after happiness we never know.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's too bad. I hope they come back.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Sorry for the losses. Remember?: As I looked to the sky I saw a group of 8 flying big circles. They would fly way off and I wouldn't see them for a few minutes. Then there they would come again. They were very high and it was hard to see who the extra 2 were that were flying with them. These 8 flew for about an hour and then came back without the 2 new friends and joined up with the 4 on the rood. 
I am afraid those 2 were falcons. They make our birds fly very high and they themselves circle beneath them like sharks. So looking up, one may mistake them as flying together in one group. So my assumption is your young ones did not know not to go up too much, but they will pick up this tactic, especially if you encourage them to come in when danger is around. 
So from now on, maybe do not chase them up. Just do some road training and lock them up without remorse. As long as they have fresh air, sunshine, clean coop and good food management. They will continue to stay in very good shape to cover miles for you when need be. Another thing, i do not encourage fanciers to throw food on the floor for disease prevention's sake. I use newspaper on the floor if i am to throw food on it. Good luck and have a strong heart to survive nature and be happy.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It's always a gamble when you fly pigeons, they are a prey animal being sought by birds of prey. There are always some losses. If a bird of prey is seen its good to keep the birds in for a week or so, I fly most days in the summer but just for part of the day usually afternoon is good enough, too much freedom can attract predators and make for wilder type birds, keeping them up to get their loft engrained and learn to build their love for their loft even more is good to do, winter they stay in more and they seem to build an appreciation for the loft.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

Aren't falcons bigger than pigeons? I could swear the two "friend" flying with them looked just like pigeons. But yes, it was far up. But why wouldn't they have taken them that morning when they were flying with them (if that's what it was) instead of waiting for the evening release? 
I don't know. This pigeon stuff is hard on my heart! But I am not quitting. I went over to my uncles house, whom I haven't spoken to in years. He has raised racing pigeons since before I was born. We talked for a long time and he gave me advice and he had many stories. It turns out his racing partner also has another side business of retired white racers he uses for weddings and funeral releases. He is going to see about getting me some good, quality birds. I am so excited! And of all the horror stories I have heard about how bad people are to their racing pigeons, it's good to know that's not the case with my uncle and his friend. I will ask him next time about that though because I am so hoping it is not done as much as some think.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

christispigeons said:


> Aren't falcons bigger than pigeons? I could swear the two "friend" flying with them looked just like pigeons. But yes, it was far up. But why wouldn't they have taken them that morning when they were flying with them (if that's what it was) instead of waiting for the evening release?
> I don't know. This pigeon stuff is hard on my heart! But I am not quitting. I went over to my uncles house, whom I haven't spoken to in years. He has raised racing pigeons since before I was born. We talked for a long time and he gave me advice and he had many stories. It turns out his racing partner also has another side business of retired white racers he uses for weddings and funeral releases. He is going to see about getting me some good, quality birds. I am so excited! And of all the horror stories I have heard about how bad people are to their racing pigeons, it's good to know that's not the case with my uncle and his friend. I will ask him next time about that though because I am so hoping it is not done as much as some think.


You will find MOST people who raise pigeons be it race show ECT, Treat there birds good. Andspend plenty of money taking good care of them. Just some people think they are bad. And that is because those people know little about the sport and hobby. And some only repeat what they here. Not knowing any different. Learn from your uncle.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There are just as many people out there who don't take care of their birds as there are people who do. Some people don't put a value on anything.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> There are just as many people out there who don't take care of their birds as there are people who do. Some people don't put a value on anything.


I raised pigeons for many many years And only met just a few people who did not take very good care of there birds. But met hundreds of people who took very good care of theres. So I differ with your thought. How many people have you met that did not take care of there birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Many, just on this forum.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> Many, just on this forum.


 Can you explain this. Thats saying most here are bad pigeon keepers


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I figure if one keeps the birds healthy by not crowding, not feeding on the floor, not letting the water cans get slimy, getting birds sunshine, food and minerals, giving them baths, and de lousing them, and making friends with them is average pigeon keeping. 
Those of us who vaccinate, and do vet visits and fly their birds, in addition to all of the above are above average keepers. 
How does one teach another to be caring? Maybe sacrifice. Pigeons are like sacrifice. One looses his/her favorite bird just as fast as he/she does her worst favorite one. So this can change some peoples' bad habits and not others like Jay 3 says.
@ op: "Aren't falcons bigger than pigeons? " Yes and no. Falcons can fly just like a pigeon so they are not noticed by you or the pigeon easily. The pigeon hawk: aka: Merlin: Falco Columbo something, is the most agile and compact BOP that has ever hunted my birds here in Los Angeles. I think that loft flying once a day is enough for homers. Some fly 2 or three times but the risks add up. I do not flag my birds daily: only every other day and they are not homers: just pet tumbler x highflyers.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I don't know whose these 6 very intelligent grizzle homers are. They always fly in a horizontal queue. They are top quality birds can fly upto 3 hours routing again and again. These 6 pigeons know eachother very very well. If one flies with my pigeons the others wait for him to join them back and then they leave. 
They pass through my pigeons and my ybs birds have followed them occasionally to where I can't see them. And some of my ybs never made it back. The two pigeons that came and flew with your pigeons might have took your two ybs with them. And your ybs couldn't come back.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I agree with JassSam. I let my homers out to loft fly daily and there have been a few times that I have had a few young homers return and trap in with them that did not belong to me. I think they could just as easily join up with ferals. I also think there are a few Peta members on this board who wont admit to it but if they had their way no one would be allowed to have pigeons!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Heck I have been to pigeon racing clubs and most of these people are professional and nice and good to their birds. Heck I used to support the clubs by going to their racing pigeon auctions and I still have two birds that are alive today from one of them and the birds name is Pedigree and I would put him up against any racing bird right now even at 10 years or so of age for he would win the race after a certain amount of senior training. He has quite a bloodline and if I had my camera working I would take a picture. You now how auctions go how they get you geared up and you keep betting with holding your hand up--gosh one can really get into it. I paid if my memory serves me about 170 dollars for him. The second racer I could Mr. Racer some man just him off at my doorstep and told me it would not fly and it did not fly for about five month for some unknown reason and was scared of the other birds and would not eat with them and was losing weigh so I took the bird to the vet and could not find anything wrong with it. It flies now....Hope you get your birdies back..I have been to those one loft races and was going to bring my Pedigree in but my Pedigree was too old at that time and not trainable to come back to the loft because of its old age. lol. Yea I would put my Pedigree up against any bird on this forum...Thats for sure..


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

My homers fly low and route and this what homers do. They only go high in the skies if they spot the falcon and my foolish birds start to circle the hovering bloody winged beast. sO_Ory.
Then the falcon attacks and they run for their lives. So hamlet, babe, my point is that they can spot when a BOP is flying and also, they can really very well tell the difference between various BOPs too. They tease sparrow hawks and these big hawks by circling around them when flying. But they drop like stones from the sky above when this pair tiesel(spellings) falcons come around. Many a time my homers have beaten merlin falcons and even gotten out of their talons when caught but these tiesel falcons have thrust havoc on my pigeons.
My pigeons have come across different flying predators and have beaten them all but these tiesel falcons have wiped half of my loft over few years.

Today itself the falcon caught one of my pigeons and goodness gracious it got away but with multiple puncture wounds over its back and shoulder. Its a four month old(probably) hen pigeon. Lemme post a pic in my other thread. Its reviving time


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

My problem is I have one or two if these "Pigeon Hawks" that fly over going to the mountains (I guess) and they always manage to land on the top of my loft usually when my disabled birdies are taking their bath and enjoying themselves and believe me for disabled pigeons these birdies move inside the loft faster then I have ever seen them go and look like non disabled birds for a time. I had one huge one that landed on my fence and he hit the hard wire on my pen to get to one of my white birdies and he actually bounce off and tumble about three times backwards and then started the hit on the hard wire again. I took a picture of this large specimen and when I get time I will try to find it. I can always tell when they are flying through and around because there is not one wild pigeon on the line waiting for a hand out and its totally quiet outside--no birds chirping or anything. I tried to chase this monster away but when the walk they kind of bounce like a acrobat or something such majesty they have and they look like they are bird killers--their eyes are fierce and they mean business. I can also tell when they are around by the sound of the crows and the wires are empty of all birds. Then gradually they all come back and resume their birdie activities. Me and this racer on another forum were innocently discussing their ways and talking about loud noises scaring them away or reflectors saying that what we really wanted to do but joking about this and our posts were edited and the nice racer never came back to the forum but we had a real good conversation about this affair. He said the picture of the Pigeon Hawk was the largest one that he had ever seen. They are really very pretty birds and so agile but so so scarey...I will try to locate the picture from about five years ago when I get time...Sure hope you birds come back and sometimes they get so scared they stay away for days.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

What are the odds of if these did accidently fly off with other pigeons while routing, that they might come back? I know they know the area due to their daily flights. I have asked other pigeon people and they say we have hawks but not falcons in our area.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Its a good thing for racers that you dont race c.hert. As nice as your birds have it at home I am sure they would be leaps ahead of all the others.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

re lee said:


> Can you explain this. Thats saying most here are bad pigeon keepers


You said MOST. I said MANY. Pointless going back and forth with this.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You darn right Beatlemike I would win all the races..My birdies are fast and not only that they do a show in front of people. I can see them on the way in to clock they would do a dance like those football players do at times-ha ha..Thanks..


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

The only thing you can do is fly your pigeons as a unit, christispigeons. The lost birds if are hanging somewhere around will join them and may come back if they haven't gotten along with some other flock


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

*Bird in chimney*

Unfortunately I have found 3 of my lost pigeons yesterday. 
My granddaughter told me she heard cooing from our fireplace. We pulled out the insert we have in the hearth. In the back was a almost black, very weak pigeon sitting against the wall. I picked him up and realized it was the one that went missing 9 days ago! I immediately wrapped it in a towel and took it into the kitchen. Put the tip of his beak in a cup of water and he sipped some. A minute later his head flopped down and he died! It was horrible! To know he could hear me feeding the others twice a day and starved. I don't know how he was still alive at all after 9 days without water. Very sad, we slid the insert back into the empty hearth. 
About 30 minutes later, my granddaughter again said she heard a bird cooing. We pulled back out the insert and my husband looked up the chimney and saw two white pigeons on a melt piper, just below a shelf 4 feet up. He was able to grab one but the other hopped up to the shelf and can't be reached. These two were the ones that went missing 4 days prior. The one we got out drank eagerly, ate and is fine. The other bird, we can't get out! We can not reach where it hides in the corner of this shelf. We have tried a chimney brush from the top, a long bamboo branch with leaves on the end that reach all the way down and "sweeps" the shelf he is on. At night we put pigeons in a wire cage inside the fireplace hearth with food and water so he hears them eating. We have kept food and water visible to him in the bottom of the hearth. He will not come down. My husband put a long handled measuring square (shaped like an "L") up the chimney and ran it along this shelf and the pigeon can retreat to a small corner to avoid it.
PLEASE! DOES ANYONE HAVE AN IDEA TO OFFER?
And yes we have now covered the chimney. Hopefully after reading this you make sure yours is covered too. We called a Chimney Sweep Co and they said they would not help. Today was day 5, tomorrow is 6 without water!!!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

O my, poor birds. That's why I never let my birds roam around unsupervised nor let them develop bad habits.

The stranded bird needs to pulled out somehow he's too weak and terrified to come out on his own. Your idea of putting birds in a cage with food and water where the stranded bird could see them might work.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

Jazz Samoplay. I do not LET my birds roam around unsupervised and I don't LET them develops bad habits. I am doing my BEST! When someone is going through such a grammatical experience as I am, and someone comments as you just did as if I caused this, it makes people not want to ask for help or share for someone else to learn. 
Maybe someday I will be as perfect in raising pigeons as you.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

christispigeons said:


> Jazz Samoplay. I do not LET my birds roam around unsupervised and I don't LET them develops bad habits. I am doing my BEST!


Now that's the spirit. Keep up dear... I know you wouldn't do that on purpose.
I just want good for your pigeons. I'm looking forward to hear from you when you finally start to release your birds at occasions.


christispigeons said:


> When someone is going through such a grammatical experience as I am, and someone comments as you just did as if I caused this, it makes people not want to ask for help or share for someone else to learn.
> Maybe someday I will be as perfect in raising pigeons as you.


Please don't take it the other way. We learn by making mistakes. And we make mistakes cuz' we are “just humans". Don't feel insulted or offended. Other might learn something from this experience so I posted that.
A'rgt... Have you been able to take the bird out.

Keep asking and sharing


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Was just thinking about how you put the cage of pigeons in the fireplace. If it's too dark then he probably won't jump down. Can you light it up so he can see better?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh means they were all alive but why didn't they return on the very next day or within few days, what made them lost for such long time? 
I am extremely sorry to hear about your loss and the bird which is stuck. Hope you are able to take him out soon . Really sad to know that you are going through a very tough time, hope everything gets back to normal soon. Take care of yourself as well as your birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Please don't take it the other way. *We learn by making mistakes. And we make mistakes cuz' we are “just humans". Don't feel insulted or offended.* .
> 
> Keep asking and sharing



Jass, why are you sounding as though they made a mistake? How is it their fault if a bird jumps down the chimney? How would someone prevent that, other than capping the chimney, which they may do now. Hard not to feel insulted or offended when you are saying that it was their mistake, and we learn by mistakes. Nice that you are so competent with your birds. Gee, I wonder why so many are getting killed by falcons? And it keeps happening! As you said, "we learn by making mistakes." So when are you going to prevent that from happening? Just wondering............


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> Oh means they were all alive but why didn't they return on the very next day or within few days, what made them lost for such long time?
> 
> They weren't lost Kiddy. They were in the chimney, but no one had any way of knowing that.
> 
> I am extremely sorry to hear about your loss and the bird which is stuck. Hope you are able to take him out soon . Really sad to know that you are going through a very tough time, hope everything gets back to normal soon. Take care of yourself as well as your birds.


...................................................


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

The one who died was in chimney? I thought they all came back after such long time and now two were in chimney... Probably misunderstood?

Edit: oh yes reread just now. Poor pigeons, they were all stuck. My God so terrible.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The one that died, they found in the chimney. Go back and read it again and it will probably be clear.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh yes reread, so sad about them all. Never thought they can get stuck like this.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

I just checked my chimney and he still did not come down again last night. 
Jay I took this picture so you could see how I have had my hearth lite up. The top was capped immediately after I found the first bird in the chimney. So the only light, and a lot of it, has been coming from the bottom from the lamp I put in there. I am so desperate and frustrated and feel helpless to save this bird. I am going back up on the roof again as soon as I can get someone to come over for safety reasons. I will post an update.
I also posted a picture of the house showing how tall this chimney is. If you zoom in you can see the tile I put over the top.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh my goodness what a situation to be in and the birds making noises in the cage is a good idea in order to try to lure him down. Maybe throw a few rocks or something to get him off of the shelf or a bucket of water to make him fall off the shelf---so sorry--so sorry..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

adding to the other post----maybe a long water garden hose and move it around maybe he will think it is a snake or something and move off the shelf--feel so bad for you...Keep plugging good luck...


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I think he would scare of jumping down for his rest of flock as they need some space to land, I don't think he wil be able to land strainght down. Don't know what is the area of chimney tho but seems difficult for him to jump like this.making him fall forcefully seems a better idea but what could reach him , you have to think.we have very long bamboo sticks here, if that reach there at the corner of shelf , try to make him fall like that or something which can scare him off as c.hert said tho he is already stressed and tired but seems no other options.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Just throwing ideas out----move the holding cage further into the room so that the bird hears muffled sounds coming from the bottom and not loud sounds vibrating up the tunnel. Maybe it will follow those distanced muffled sounds from the bottom.. Just ideas here so sorry.. Maybe put a red cloth attached to a rope and wave that around from the top or something....Just crazy ideas trying to help....With light humor here----send a drone after it...Good luck to you...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Turn a hose on it and wet those wings...Just crazy ideas trying to give you lots of suggestions that you might pick out for yourself...What a situation..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

A bit off topic , there was a story of a family who remodel their house in the UK, FOUND A WWll homing pigeon with a coded message in their chimney, all skeleton of course , but experts are still trying to crack the code.

Also I find that most pigeon fanciers race or not , take good care of their birds, there is no doubt there are people in this world who should not have children let alone house animals .


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I have not read the entire post but if a bird is stuck mid way or lower down, not likely to know how to get up, u will have to knock them down to the chimney floor by any means, a long broom handle or two taped together or 3 whatever it takes but knock him off shelf and he will flutter to chimney floor.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

If all efforts fail--call the fire dept and tell them you are trying to save a pigeon and no one will help and its stuck in a chimney stack and you need to get it to the bottom without it going into another section in order to save it.. With humor tell them you must be crazy but its your wonderful pet... Just throwing out more ideas..what a situation..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is about 4 feet up. That isn't far, but can't get to him. He wouldn't get hurt falling from that height, if you could just find a way to knock or scare him off the darn shelf.
Be careful going up on that roof again. Remember the last time.....................


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

I CANNOT reach him from the top or the bottom. I spent hours again today trying to get him out. Today, I got into the bottom of the chimney, like my husband had done the last two days. But I was not on my back, I sat up in there and got a high as I could with my head touching the pipes where the heat comes out of the bricks above the hearth. Just about these four pipes, that have about 3-4 inches between them, is the metal vent that goes all the way across and moves the front half of the opening up and down for air flow. The back half, which is the back width, is unmovable and makes a shelf. This is where he is. When this metal vent is open, it makes a wall in the middle of the chimney and it makes a wall about 6 inches in front of the back unmovable half. Today, by stretching as much as I could, I can squeeze my arm, with my head against the pipes, and touch the tips of my fingers to the top of the opened vent wall that the bird is behind. I put wooden spoons, pvc pipes I modified to fit but all I can do is push him around once in awhile and he seems to just dodge it. I put a shop vac hose inside there and turned it on but that only sucked up the ash around the bird. As I would run the wooden spoon behind this vent wall, I could feel it push the bird. He would make a sound and move over or around it. I could even feel his wings as he flapped them to get over the spoon. I CANT GET HIM! I cant push him off from the top because when it is open, the wall is up and when the vent is closed, the space is closed to the bottom. I hooked some water inside in hope he will drink it. I also put a stool in there with food and water so if he gets on the pipes, he can see it and its an easy hop to it. He is not so high he can't get through the pipes and come down. I have exhausted absolutely everything I can think through the countless hours we have spent over the past 4 days! At this point, I think it is going to be up to him.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I think your right and it is up to him to come down. Move that holding cage that you have with the pigeons further away from the square hole entrance and place food and water in front of the cage and have a real dim light in there so he can see light as the rest of the room is darkened at night. A dim light and maybe he will come down and out to get to the other pigeon sounds and be in that room. Scatter the seeds on the ground in front and maybe he will see them...So sorry and I sure hopes he comes down and go out into the room with the cage and birds. He might when he feels secure for he will see the light and seeds and water...Wish I could help further but I guess it is up to him now...So sorry...Heck maybe you will find him in the room tomorrow morning-who knows...


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for your support! Every time I enter the room, my heart skips a beat when I look towards the empty fireplace. First thing I think of when I wake up and rush downstairs, when I come home from work and the last thing I check before I go to bed. 
It's just so sad when I know he can easily come out, but doesn't.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What about a glue board? Like they trap rats and such with. Can you get one up there where he goes? Make sure you don't lose it though. Poke a hole in it and tie a strong string or wire through it so you can pull it out if need be. Maybe you can stick him to it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

He will get weak and fall out of it and then be real hungry and thirsty, treat for dehydration at that point.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He may just lie down on the shelf and die.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

*Great News!!!*

GREAT NEWS!!! Living in a small town pays off again!!!! I called the Ione Fire Chief. He sent out two fire trucks and two men to help me get my bird out. THEY DID! The bird is healthy and strong, I don't know how.... He ad drank some of the water I put up by the shelf inside yesterday. And he is full of spunk! Thank you everyone for your concern and support! I am elated!
DDONT FORGET TO GET YOUR CHIMNEYS COVERED! And if you lose a bird, check you neighbors too.A HAPPY DAY TODAY!


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

He is amazingly healthy for being trapped in a chimney without food or water for 7 days!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! I'm impressed! I'm sooooooooooo relieved and happy for you.
Did they charge you to come over? What wonderful men!


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I think you should name that one Santa! Im glad you got your bird out.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

Ha ha what a great name. Santa he is! And no they didn't charge and were so kind and happy to help. I think some good home cooked food is in their near future!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That's great news and it made my day..Good for you..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Bring them a large pan of lasagne with garlic bread. 
Then let me know what time dinner is!


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

I'll let you know what time dinner is Jay


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Even if you don't invite me, I won't mind 
Lol
But this is just to let you know that I am very happy to see this update and thank God everything is normal now and you seem so relaxed and so I am 
Glad to see the bird is in good condition as well


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Too funny.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Wow! Ain't that wonderfully surprizing! The pigeon is fine and its really great. Glad that the efforts paid off finally. Good work!


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

Kitty you are invited to my house for dinner anytime. And if you come to my house for dinner, I will give you a home cooked meal you would never forget!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh thank you so much!!!
Think will have to come for home cooked meal now  
Nice to see you so relieved, that really feels me better than anything...


----------

